# How good are Troy Lee helmets?



## NZSpokes (Oct 15, 2005)

Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

yes, if they fit you right.

they have odd sizes, i know a couple people that cant fir there head into the xxl size. they do run small. and compact in the nose chin area.

try them on if its comfy buy it. if not try THE industries. similar but cheaper. and they have a full size range.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

I hurd dey suxor hardc0re. you shouldnt buy dem. da cash mun-E dey make is spent on killing baby seals for making hub caps. 

TLD used to do all the custom **** back in the 90's and earned a huge rep because he was the guy making the cool helmets, it wasnt easy back then. Nowadays with 3D scanning and die cutters on vinyl printers, every company can look just as cool as TLD. spend your money how you want, but dont cheap out on a helmet, if you have a limited budget definately spend it on a better safety certified helmet vs. one that looks cooler for the same price but has a lower safety cert. That is unless you dont give a **** about ur head


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

gil_caz said:


> yes, if they fit you right.
> 
> they have odd sizes, i know a couple people that cant fir there head into the xxl size.


I thought I was the only one with that problem. What sux is that the THE doesn't fit either. So far my only options that I have used or tried are the 661 and the deviant. Kind of sucks being limited, but I guess I really don't have much of an option.:madman:


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

*Excellent*



NZSpokes said:


> Are they worth the extra money?


Yes, worth the extra cheese


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

yeah they are nice helmet....


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Are they worth the money? From a safety standpoint, probably not.

Any DOT helmet will provide about the same safety compared to other DOT helmets (which is only barely adequate, anyway), and so even though I'm absolutely an advocate for buying the safest helmets made (even if they're the most expensive), in the case of the $400 TLD helmets I feel like you paying mostly for the name. 

Now if I felt like there was some worthwhile safety feature in the helmet that was costing the premium (like POC helmets), then yes, I would absolutely be willing to drop the coin. 

That said, If I were looking for a new race helmet it would most likely be a TLD.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, I've always thought of them as more of a fashion statement. Like Gucci for MTB's and Motos. They are a very nice helmet, but they are most definitely overpriced as well.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

I would say yeah.

actually, the best advice I could give is not to try one on unless you can afford it... I made that mistake and if had'nt, I would be perfectly happy with my 661 pro bravo carbon. 

but again I had to go with what I could afford so...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

worth it if you have got the cash to pony up.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah, a bit of a ripoff but there good lids for sure.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

I am on my 2nd one. The first was a hand-me-down and I finally got my new D2! My company paid me for my unused sick days so I used that (surprise) extra ca$h for the helmet that I have always dreamed of! I also get a sweet discount from TLD so I pulled the trigger on it. 









It fits great and looks even better. I say that my head is worth that kind of money for sure...


----------



## NZSpokes (Oct 15, 2005)

Bobby Peru said:


> I am on my 2nd one. The first was a hand-me-down and I finally got my new D2! My company paid me for my unused sick days so I used that (surprise) extra ca$h for the helmet that I have always dreamed of! I also get a sweet discount from TLD so I pulled the trigger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look a little big for you


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

NZSpokes said:


> Are they worth the extra money?


I never thought they were.

Don't get me wrong, I think Troy Lee Helmets are really sick. The design, the look, I guess the durability? But the price tag is such a turn off to me.

I'm a 661 Helmet Fan. I got my 661 Flight, which is DOT/SNELL approved, has more protection, came with more stuff (Extra Visor, Protection Bag, Travel Bag), looks cooler, and it was cheaper than any TLD Helmet I could find.

I got a snide against TLD helmets and apparel, its just such a big price tag...If you have your heart set on TLD, go for it I guess, but I prefer other brands.


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

I love my d2. I got it because they are one of the few companies that has a XXL. I had a 661 cheapo in an XL but it fit like it was made for a baby. TLD's have removeable liners and come with fit kits. Definately worth the money althought there is good options out there that are cheaper.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Bobby Peru said:


> I am on my 2nd one. The first was a hand-me-down and I finally got my new D2! My company paid me for my unused sick days so I used that (surprise) extra ca$h for the helmet that I have always dreamed of! I also get a sweet discount from TLD so I pulled the trigger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
my d2 yellow/black carbon 2008 is on the way from beyondbikes. this color is very rare "limited"!! enjoy!!
the d2 is a downhill helmet with certificat CSPC, ASTM (BMX and downhill), and DE.
and only 970gr. 
dot version is minimum1300gr-1600gr
i like the D2 carbon more than other model like remedy 661, bell ..


----------

